# Whos tried Neurontin?



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Just got back from my psychiatrist and decided to give neurontin a try, whos tried it before? how were the side effects and how did it make you feel?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Auldie said:


> Just got back from my psychiatrist and decided to give neurontin a try, whos tried it before? how were the side effects and how did it make you feel?


I started a couple years ago: 2 weeks at 900 mg/day, then 18 months 1800 mg/day, then tapered to 300 mg/day (or 600 mg on 'bad' days)

It helped some vision problems. But was used mainly for a weird neurological state (one eye dilates and I end up in a ball with non-existent pain - yea, explain that one, lol)

It kind of acts like a benzo. Generally, if a person doesn't need it or the dose is too high you get groggy and tired. You shouldn't have any problems trying it and should know quickly if it is helpful.

What did your psychiatrist suggest it would do for you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Visual said:


> I started a couple years ago: 2 weeks at 900 mg/day, then 18 months 1800 mg/day, then tapered to 300 mg/day (or 600 mg on 'bad' days)
> 
> It helped some vision problems. But was used mainly for a weird neurological state (one eye dilates and I end up in a ball with non-existent pain - yea, explain that one, lol)
> 
> ...


he said it would help anxiety, possibly help the dp/dr, ive been doing pretty good recently so i didnt want to start any of the heavier anti-convulsants. and the anti anxiety part of this would greatly help me so we decided it would be a decent med to try.


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

what Pretty much cured mine was .5 mg clonazapam 10 mg cipralex and 10 mg olanzapine the cipra and olanz i took at night and the clonazapam in the am I still have bouts but maybe 4-6 months apart or when im super tired or really sick...
Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░█████████████████████████████████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░███████████████████░░░░░░░░░█████░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Kozman said:


> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
> ░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
> ░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
> ░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
> ...


----------

